# embryo transfer in 3 weeks



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello to all nice ladies here!
I can't say I'm a new member here but I feel like I am. It's my 5th round but I'm nervous. My stimulation is going to be done. And I was told to be at clinic today because my embryo transfer should be done soon.
We have already booked tickets, hope my journey starts well.
I have experienced a lot before but each try seems new to me. 
I would be grateful if somebody will share her tips after embryo transfer. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## TinaOwen (Jan 26, 2017)

I guess you’re really nervous. But how can the inner turmoil help you to achieve the result? Be a brave girl and everything will be alright. 
Your role in the embryo transfer process is not huge, so if you trust the clinic you’ve chosen, keep on being confident it its professionalism. And your main responsibility is to take care of yourself and avoid a stress.
Good luck dear!


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes, thanks. It was the most stressful time of my life, actually once again.  I didn't post for a long time because I take a time to cope with my emotions and feelings. I didn't want to make myself sad before the time. I already bought a home test but I'm afraid of doing it. I'm too tired of failures I suppose I won't live up if I fail again.


----------

